# Family Visa Requirements for UAE



## mayukh (Dec 5, 2015)

Hi,

I am very new to UAE and also to this forum. I just got through with my medical tests and tomorrow I am going with my PRO for the Labour Contract typing at Tas'heel and visa stamping at immigration (SNRD). Hope it should get done tomorrow (Inshallah as the locals say!!!). I am sure in another week's time (before christmas) I will get a house and Ejari compliance done too. :fingerscrossed:

I have researched a lot regarding Family Visa Requirements as I want my wife and my 2 year old asap. From my extensive googling, I understood the following set of docs shall be required, however I found one contradictory statement in 2 different government sites of UAE.

Documents Required:

• Typed Application form
• Salary certificate (for government employee) or attested work contract (other employees)
• 3 months bank statement for long-time residents. New residents can submit 1 month bank statement or bank letter confirming salary transfer. 
[as per dubai(dot)ae]

* Last three months bank statement. Online print will not be accepted.
[as per visaprocess(dot)ae]

• Attested tenancy contract, Emirates ID card and labour card
• Marriage certificate that has been attested by UAE authorities (for UAE marriages) or in your home country for spouse sponsorship - [Done, birth certificate as well]
• Passports (original) and copies of both sponsor and family member/s
• Medical check-up report of spouse or children over 15 years of age from authorized hospital/clinic
• 3 passport photos of family member

Question 1. I will be able to comply to all except the point which asks for 3 month bank statement in one site. Rather I can get a bank letter confirming salary transfer. What si the actual thing?

Question 2. How do I get the Medical check up report as asked before getting my family enter UAE. As per my experience I got an entry permit post which I entered UAE and got my medical done and subsequently visa stamping.

I am trying very hard to get this thing over with and sincerely hoping that I would be able to spend the new year with my family here in Dubai.

Request you all to share your personal experience in this process. Am I demanding too much or is it reasonable?


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Mayukh, if you search the forum you will see quite a few older threads (I have personally posted in a few of them). The rules keep changing and/or applied inconsistently so what info you get will always be outdated.

1. DUbai.ae is a more authentic source than visaprocess.ae . But dubai.ae looks to have missed some crucial information as well *sigh*. Your salary letter should do. 
2. For your child no medical test is required. For your wife, it is only required after she enters on the "pink" entry permit. You only need the medical report before visa stamping.

From your post I guess your company is not assisting in the visa process. Are they providing insurance for your family? If not, do arrange a private one as health care is quite expensive and with a young child you may have to visit the doctor often. Have a bit of patience and be prepared to trek to the DNRD office more than once.
All the best!


----------



## mayukh (Dec 5, 2015)

Thanks a lot for this info @rsinner...

To summarise, 

1. My salary certificate or the attested contract copy can replace the 1 or 3 month's bank statement requirement. That should be enough including the other available docs to apply for an entry visa. Once they are here, the same process as mine to get EID, Medical Test. How and when does the passport get stamped with the residency?

2. My employer is not providing insurance for wife and kid, hence I will try to get the insurance done separately (any recommendations for family insurance?). Also no support for family visa. I am fending for myself. I am planning to got to the SNRD (Sharjah) tomorrow.


----------

